# The Prime Meridian at the Royal Observatory in Greenwich



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

Information about the Prime Meridian...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/the-prime-meridian-at-royal-observatory.html




> The Prime Meridian, also known as the Greenwich Meridian, passes through longitude 0° 0' 0'' and on its journey from pole to pole, it passes through England, France, Spain, Algeria, Mali, Burkina Faso, Togo, Ghana and Antarctica, dividing the earth into east and west, just as the Equator splits it into north and south.
> 
> The meridian’s position is marked in hundreds of places, but the best place to see this all important imaginary line is in Greenwich Park in London. The marker is located at the Royal Observatory, a former observatory and now a museum, that played a major role in the history of astronomy and navigation. Its path is determined by the location of a historic telescope, the Airy Transit Circle, which is housed at the observatory’s premises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2014)

I've stood on both the prime meridian in Greenwich and the equator in Uganda. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 19, 2014)

Ditto....except Kenya!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting article.  I'm surprised that its partner, the International Date Line, wasn't mentioned.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

*International Date Line*


----------



## Laurie (Dec 20, 2014)

Doesn't mean so much now that UTC (Coordinated Universal Time (French: temps universel coordonné, ) is is the norm.

Even in in the UK Greenwich Mean Time is rarely used for any official purpose.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 20, 2014)

I've never been to the equator,  but I've stood on the Prime Meridian and The Arctic circle in Lappland.  (And I met the real Santa Claus)


----------



## oakapple (Dec 23, 2014)

Greenwich is a great place to visit, we try to go there every few years.


----------

